# AUTO VACUUM SWITCH for power tools anybody have one in Canada?



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

There are a couple of switches like this the net but no vendors in Canada I can find.
Does anyone know if they have made it up North yet?
The brokerage one this $20.00 switch is $38.50 plus shipping.
I could make on but still have to order the parts.
http://toolmonger.com/2007/04/16/20-auto-switch-50-shop-vacuum-400-festool-dust-collection-vac/
Heeeluppp!


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Have you tried using a power bar? I had one attached to my old router setup. Both the router and vac were plugged into the bar and the bar into the wall. I turn on the bar and both the router and vac would turn on.

Another option is to make a "switched plug" (my name for it). Same principle as when you flip the light switch on in you house . . . a light comes on. But in this instance you flip a switch, the power runs to a plug and powers on the vac and power tool.

Just my $0.02000023 Canadian ($0.02 American)


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Zuki
Good ideas and not far from my grasp right nwo.
I wanted the auto switch cause it runs a few seconds after the router, CMS stops to clean up the stuff still floating. 
Your solution is not all that bad considering how many times I reach over to turn on the shopvacs. ( I use 4)

For 20 loonies it would be a bargain. ( that's four big macs and they're not good for you)

Bob


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Hmmm . . . you could have 2 switches side-by-side. Flip off one for the CMS and then flip off the one for the vacs.

Why not hook up one of those automatic timers or a photovolatic switch (comes on when it gets dark) or a motion sensor . . . what about a clapper "clap on, clap off"

Ok . . . time to stop now . . . way to much caffine today


----------



## che (May 18, 2007)

I-Socket Vacuum Automator is another manufacturer. It only has one switched outlet, but that shouldn't be a problem if all you want to run is the shop vac. I've seen this brand in a couple of woodworking outlets maybe it would be easier to find up north than the craftsman version.

However, with the loony equal to the dollar it may be cheaper down here.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Che, it's not really the price of the product but the price of the customs. 
The idiots are allowed to charge 38.50 for a 20.00 dollar shipment. This makes the switch $58.50. 
I really have to hate government when they condone this.

*They are killing us just like the commies killed Russia!*

Bob


----------



## che (May 18, 2007)

Sorry I was more thinking road trip, or have a US friend bring one up when I was talking about the exchange rate, but your a fair ways from the border.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Bob. depending on what your application is and how much space you can give this project - you could make your own switch/controller, using a few relays - you could even have a simple timer, which would stop the second appliance *x *seconds/minutes after the first. it all depends what electronics stores you have in the area/Canada.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Hi Tony:
I have the plans for a decent switch sittiing here but thought that $20.00 was less than the parts.
I am begining to think your way may be the right way and while I am at it, making 6 is no harder than making one.

Today I shall have to make a the decision to fish or cut bait. <g>

Bob


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Bob.
Mini production line - maybe you could also build a few extra and cover your costs by selling them - or even selling them as a kit!

Your Customs charges are crazy .. In Finland and think most of Europe - any single package that has a values of 45€ (CAD $63) or less is let throught the post free of taxes. Otherwise the charges in Finland are about 2.5% import tax plus Value Added Tax (VAT 22%) and I thought this was expensive. The package is delivered to the local customs house and just have to pick it up and pay from there.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Tony, to elaborate:
We can ship items by the mail from the U.S. but many American vendors consider this a nuisance.
Instead they want couriers to pick merchandise up at their door step.
UPS is the most popular carrier with US businesses and they will charge a *"customs fee*" for the paperwork.
If we use Global express there is a flat fee of $5.00 but again the American vendor is unwilling to co-operate with us and have parcels picked up or deliver same to the post office.

Two vendors charged us a 40.00 fee to take our goods to the post office.

We have discontinued business with one and restricted the other to 2 annual purchases until we can replace the rest of their line with some one else.
Witha shrinking economy it must be hard to justify tossing away customers but no doubt the world is unfolding as it should.
Both The Canadian and US governments have made border inspection a priority with severe negative effects on both economies and little or no effect on smuggling and or illicit goods.

Sorry to rant but I just think it is wrong.

Bob


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

I fully agree with you - most smuggling is not done via the postal service.

Thankfully now that we have a Union of countries we do not have cross border issues within the EU. But some countries to have to monitor the borders of non memebre states. Russia is one of the biggest problem arears - such a large country - but there is a smuggling problem both ways both in and out of Russia.

Maybe it would be cheaper to import some things from Europe, if the US vendors are being so difficult? I must admit I stick to 3 suppliers in the US, the main one is Woodworkers supply - they even order special items for me which are non-standard stock items (no premium paid) a great service from them, but I have spent over $40,000 with them in the last 3 years. Good luck with your problem


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Tony:
After talking to you yesterday I we shopping and met a fellow at one of my local haunts that gave me the information I need to go ahead and make the switches up here.
The guy was a *robotics expert* and knew exactly what I was trying to to do and even offered me some variaitons on the design using different resistors and transistors.
So next week I wil got over to the electronic store he mentioned with my plan and load up on parts!
This is a pic of the layout I found in a magazine that details the constuction.
Looks pretty simple now I have a source for parts.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Bob

I would be intrested in the design - do you have a circuit diagram and details of the components used.


----------



## prados (Apr 8, 2009)

Me too! Me too! Can I also have a copy?
BTW. My drill has an LED readout that is constantly on. Would this work with your switch?


----------



## cutnwood (Apr 6, 2009)

Bob,
Do you still have that design, and how has it worked for you? I am interested in finding out more. Thanks.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

why not just place a regular light switch box for your vac system in a central location in your shop. Mine is located on one of the wings on the side of my extended miter saw table. From most places around the power tools I can just reach over and flip it on before doing a cut or route or whatever.


----------



## prados (Apr 8, 2009)

I work with a small engraving type drill all day, drilling into acrylic. The vacume switch is in a convenient spot but when you have to pick up the drill 300 times a day to use it for a moment, it becomes a pain to have to reach over so often to switch it on and off. 
I was thinking of wiring a relay off the foot controller of the drill but it gets a little messy having cables all over the floor.
BTW. I'm in Australia and our voltage is 240V. Would the above auto switch work on 240Volts?


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Dennis I have it but found I could buy a finished unit from Sears cheaper than the parts.
I now have three of them strategically placed aound my shop to turn on my shop vac(s) are required.
I think they were 20 bucks each.

Bob


----------



## prados (Apr 8, 2009)

Could you please post your circuit diagram. We don't have Sears in Australia. I was able to find a similar product but it was too expensive. I might get my son-in-law to modify it for 240 Volt


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Dennis , you will have toi PM me ( private massage above) and give me your e-mail address.
The file is a 3.1 MB pdf so it can't be posted here .
Anyone else interested can do the same.

Regards
Bob


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm glad I happened onto this thread. I was going to buy the one from Rockler at a much higher price and I (probably) wold have had to pay shipping as well. Thanks!!!


----------



## cutnwood (Apr 6, 2009)

Bob,

Thanks for your help. I'm going to order a couple of those from Sears here in a minute. This is so good to have people that can help with just about anything. I'm sure there are so many things I'll be asking about.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I have one of my switches plugged into the powerbar on my workbench. When I route or drill things on the bench I have instant vacuum. It sure keeps the space a lot cleaner.

Cheers
Bob


----------



## mmonacella (Aug 17, 2009)

Just found this on Amazon which may also work well - Smart Strip. There are a few different versions, but essentially the main purpose is to switch off the plugs when they're not in use. "Not in use" is determined by a "control plug". You can use the control plug for your miter saw and the "automatically switched" plugs for your vacuum. there are also "constant hot" plugs on the strip as well. While it doesn't have the 7 second timer that the i-socket has it does have more switched plugs (should you need them), the functional use of a power strip, and surge protection to boot.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the info Bob


----------



## wmlaveck (Oct 10, 2009)

Bob,
By now you most likely found or made your switch. But here is one that I plan to make.
http://www.instructables.com/id/Make-a-footswitch-become-a-monkey./
Bill


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

WWlaveck, I bought 3 switches from Sears when I was in Vegas last yeat.
I could not make them for the $20.00 each they sold them for.
They are slick.








Bob


----------



## Mark12 (May 5, 2012)

Hi Guys

I just joined your site and would also like to know how to build my own 
automatic switch, 
I know Bob2 said he could send the file. 
Could someone send me the file

Thank you

Mark


----------

